# NSPE Board of Ethical Review



## IlPadrino (Aug 9, 2007)

The topic and description says it all... what is the NSPE Board of Ethical Review's jurisdiction and why do I care about them?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 9, 2007)

I never heard of them, and I don't care.

I'm a lot more worried about my state board's handling of ethical matters since they're the ones who could can me.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 9, 2007)

> I never heard of them, and I don't care


then what is this man doing here. Put him in that cell and give him a drink.


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Aug 9, 2007)

http://www.nspe.org/ethics/eh1-whb.asp


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 9, 2007)

JoeBoone82 said:


> http://www.nspe.org/ethics/eh1-whb.asp


NSPE Board of Ethical Review

The NSPE Board of Ethical Review was established in the 1950s to review factual situations involving ethical dilemmas submitted by engineers, public officials, and members of the public. These anonymous dilemma situations are reviewed by the members of the Board and considered in light of the language of the NSPE Code of Ethics, Board of Ethical Review precedents, and the practical experiences of the seven professional engineers selected from each of NSPE's separate geographical regions who serve on the Board. Following extensive deliberation, the Board issues written opinions which contain a description of the facts, pertinent Code citations, relevant questions, detailed discussions, and conclusions. Some opinions also include dissents.

And the question remains... so what?


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 9, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> NSPE Board of Ethical ReviewThe NSPE Board of Ethical Review was established in the 1950s to review factual situations involving ethical dilemmas submitted by engineers, public officials, and members of the public. These anonymous dilemma situations are reviewed by the members of the Board and considered in light of the language of the NSPE Code of Ethics, Board of Ethical Review precedents, and the practical experiences of the seven professional engineers selected from each of NSPE's separate geographical regions who serve on the Board. Following extensive deliberation, the Board issues written opinions which contain a description of the facts, pertinent Code citations, relevant questions, detailed discussions, and conclusions. Some opinions also include dissents.
> 
> And the question remains... so I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


Do they have any jursidiction if a board themselves is not being ethical? 

Or, are they a safe place to ask an ethical question without being slapped by your own board or peers?


----------

